# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Bill Monroe's Signature F5 '94 on Ebay

## Ronny Stecher

She looks nice, Out of my league, but I'll one day own a nice Gibson.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bill-Monroe-...item1c21f91b70

----------


## AlanN

The case is cool.

----------


## Tom C

Those always seem expensive. I'd rather have an early 2000's Derrington signed for about the same price.

----------


## Gary Hedrick

I would agree Tom, the varnish model I owned was very tight sounding and not at all a "good" mandolin when putting it in the league with the better Master Models of the past 10 years.

Too bad the whole mandolin rebirth process at Gibson couldn't have come 15 years +or - earlier. I'd rather own a Bill signed distressed Master Model than a Skaggs.....that said Gibson has put a lot of effort in trying to get back to the Golden Age. A number of folks on this Forum were instrumental in turning things around and of course Charlie's passion was a moving force. 

The Monroe models have for the most part been disappointing when I have played (or owned) them.

----------


## extremescene

Here is one for less that is stated as being almost factory new...

http://artisanguitars.com/1993-gibso...83-out-of-200/

----------


## George R. Lane

Greg Boyd has #124 for $9,800, NFI.

----------


## allenhopkins

Just to clarify the thread title: Monroe Model Gibson F-5's did not belong to Bill Monroe.  Gibson ran limited edition of 200 F-5's in the early 1990's, and Monroe signed the labels.  There's a facsimile signature on the truss rod cover.  I believe Steve Carlson (of Flatiron and Gibson) also signed the labels, and some were made in lacquer, some in varnish finish.

Prices that I've seen in past few years have been around $10K, plus or minus.  There's a lot of "limited edition" foofaraw associated -- brass plaque on the case, "top, back, tone bars and air chamber have been tested..." etc. label inside.  Per *this earlier thread,* the Monroe Models were Bozeman made and had a mortise and tenon, rather than dovetail, neck joint.

----------


## AlanN

As Gary said above, the timing of these was a bit unfortunate. On the tail end of F-5L and before the renaissance. They were originally priced at $12K, I think. Elderly was the main (only?) dealer for the run, I tried to get a deal cut on 2 of them, even went so far as, after getting a verbal OK, sending them a retainer. After a few weeks, the check was returned with regrets.

----------


## f5loar

Alan,  I'm pretty sure any Gibson dealer at that time could order one for stock.  I tried one out at the Raleigh gibson dealer but it was lacquer and I was looking for varnish.  It was around $6500.   Then I tried 2 at Harry West's Store in Grantie Quarry.  He had both types but was reluctant to take my CC.  They too were around $6500.   I ended up with a use one that can easily stand up to any recent MM.  Just like any F5L from the Boseman plant they were hit or miss with more misses then hits.

----------


## doc holiday

Cody Kilby used to have one.  Even with him playing it...it wasn't stellar.  With the wealth of builders out there....there are a lots of much better choices in this price range...

----------


## AlanN

Ah, thanks, Tom. Memory a bit fuzzy. Maybe it was $12K for 2...

----------


## f5loar

The list price was up there around the 10K mark but in those days Gibson dealer cost would be half retail and they were allowed to sell it for the profit they wanted.  That practice is no longer at least for Gibson instruments.

----------


## pdb

I owned #177 of 200 in varnish.  Most were made in varnish.  It was by far the best mando I have owned.  It was great in all respects.  I have played one loar (a 24 w/virzi) and several MM's in the past 15-20 years.  I have owned a couple of flatiron's, 2 custom webers, one lacquer and one varnish, and a few other good mando's.  I have played a Monteleone and a Gilchrist.  That particular BM Gibson was better than most and as good as the Gilchrist I played.. It was exceptional.  Better than any MM I have played.
This was my second BM model.  The neck was bad on the first one and I didn't like the way it played or sounded.  Through correspondence with Paula and Bruce/Steve, I was able to return it for the #177 which was fantastic.  I had this mandolin for over 10 years.  I still regret selling it.  I have never played or owned another mando that was better.  I would agree with the post that said they are hit or miss.  Some were certainly not as good as others.  I was lucky and had the good fortune of owning a great one.

----------


## jochemgr

> #177 which was fantastic.  I had this mandolin for over 10 years.  I still regret selling it.  I have never played or owned another mando that was better.


Hi pdb
I happened to come across this old post as I was reading up on the Bill Monroe signature model (and want one badly!)
If you still regret selling it today, 3 years later you might be in luck. #177 is currently for sale at Elderly. 
http://www.elderly.com/vintage/names...--90U-6249.htm
Wish I could afford it myself!

----------


## Clef

> Hi pdb
> I happened to come across this old post as I was reading up on the Bill Monroe signature model (and want one badly!)
> If you still regret selling it today, 3 years later you might be in luck. #177 is currently for sale at Elderly. 
> http://www.elderly.com/vintage/names...--90U-6249.htm
> Wish I could afford it myself!


Good find.  Reading pdb's review of it on the post above, it must be a good one.  I wonder if he is still around on the cafe.  If so maybe he can buy it back.  It looks to be in fantastic condition.  The previous owner really took good care of it.

----------


## pheffernan

pdb's last activity on the board was May 17th.

----------

